

The samurai principle in coding - a1g
http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?SamuraiPrinciple

======
wccrawford
I think this is a good principle. It's easy to get confused about what a
function is/does unless you have a guide. (For experienced developers,
experience is that guide.) The samurai principle seems to be what functions
were originally for... At least in the OO world.

------
hboon
Talking about Samurai and coding. I prefer Wil Shipley's take at
[http://www.wilshipley.com/blog/2005/02/free-programming-
tips...](http://www.wilshipley.com/blog/2005/02/free-programming-tips-are-
worth-every.html).

